# Frage wegen Anschluss von Canon Pixma MP 640



## BikeRider (2. Mai 2011)

Guten Tag

Ich habe eine (vielleicht) dumme Frage.
Ich besitze und benutze einen Canon Pixma MP 640.
Dieses Gerät ist WIFI-Fähig.
Zur Zeit betreibe ich dieses Gerät über den USB-Anschluss via Kabel.
Ich möchte den Apparat aber weiter von meinen Schreibtisch weg stellen.
Reicht mir für den Kabellosen Betrieb ein einfacher W-Lan-Stick, um den Canon via WIFI benutzen zu können ?
Muss ich den Treiber neu installieren, wenn ich jetzt von Kabel auf Kabellos umsteige ?
Vielen Dank im voraus für die eventuellen Antworten.

mfg OsFrontale


----------



## CooperManiac (2. Mai 2011)

Hab da nicht son richtigen plan von aber ein blick in die bedienungsanleitung  duerfte sicher nicht schaden

Wenn das geraet wifi kompatibel ist muss ja dazu auch was stehen 

Gruesse


----------



## Herbboy (2. Mai 2011)

Hast Du denn einen WLAN-Router? Wenn ja, dann kannst Du den Drucker einfach über dessen WLAN mit ins Netzwerk aufnehmen, also Drucker mit Router per WLAN verbinden, und dann brauchst Du natürlich keinen Stick am PC, wenn der PC wiederum per LAN auf den Router zugreifen kann.

Aber so oder so: einfach mal in die Anleitung schauen. Ob aber eine Direktverbindung PC-Drucker klappt ohne Router, weiß ich nicht


----------



## BikeRider (2. Mai 2011)

Hallo

Bei mir geht zur Zeit alles übers gute alte Kabel, habe deshalb keinen W-Lan-Router.
Meine Überlegung geht daher in die Überlegung, dass ich mir einen günstigen W-Lan-Stick zulegen würde, wenn die klappen würde.
In der Gebrauchsanleitung habe ich leider nichts gefunden, ob ein  Stick reichen würde oder ob ich unbedingt einen Router brauche.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Mai 2011)

Da musst Du am besten mal brother anrufen, sofern nicht noch jemand kommt, der es aus Erfahrung weiß. ^^


----------



## BikeRider (5. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Antworten.
Ich werde mir wohl doch nen günstigen, guten Router kaufen.


----------

